# poorly knee - help



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi all,

a very strange Q, we have had our little one home with us for less than 2 weeks now and everything is fantastic and we love her and looks like she loves us also.  

Now i know that all kids get grazed knees all the time but every time it scabs over she falls again and takes the scab off so back to starting point again to let it scab over, any advice to heal it quickly (if there is one) would be fab or just someone to say this is perfectly normal for knees never not to be grazed and bleeding


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi - we not only have permanently grazed knees but add in bruises to our shins as we insist on climbing on everything we shouldn't be touching and the odd bump as we don't seem to be able to look at where we are going when we run !!


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

Ahh it is soooooo normal my lo has grazes cuts on both knees too! And yes as soon as they scab over bang!!!the scab falls off and back to bleeding again I did take her to my gp as she falls over a lot had her hearing checked her eyes but all ok,even at school I'm always getting a note saying she has fallen ad needed plasters so just make sure u have about a million plasters Hun coz it is normal and not a pretty site for young girls to have scabby knees all the time ! X


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Totally normal at this time of year when little legs are often not covered.  If you're worried about it not healing try putting a plaster on and uncovering at night, or putting a plaster on when she's out and about.  Germaline if you're worried about it getting infected.  I found with both ours, reigns do help cut down on the falls, and I did use them with Wyxling and do use them with Bladelet for safety anyway, but these sort of scrapes just happen and sometimes they take a while to go.  Unless it's getting infected or bothering her, I really wouldn't worry, just give her cuddles and kiss it better and then get on with it.


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Ahhh thanks guys, knew I was prob over reacting and nothing to worry about but just so new to me and can't ever remember it happening to my nephews (although my sister says it did), use reigns Wyxie and love them and yes she would have a lot more if we didn't, it's just so hard to see her cry when we try and clean them and always take a spare set of tights or leggings in bag on our journeys.


----------

